# OLD SCHOOL MCINTOSH MCC406M AUDIOPHILE 6 CHANNEL AMP 800 WATT



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

OLD SCHOOL MCINTOSH MCC406M AUDIOPHILE 6 CHANNEL AMP 800 WATT RMS METER AMP On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-OLD-SCHOOL-MCINTOSH-MCC406M-AUDIOPHILE-6-CHANNEL-AMP-800-WATT?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

$4k, good luck


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It's listed by Andy4879. He is a scammer. 








Andy4879 Ebay scammer does charge backs


FYI Ebay user name Andy4879 is up to his SCAMS again. He left this guy negative and then pulled the ol "send you back a different amp than you sent me trick" Alpine MRD-F752 5-channel car amplifier - eBay (item 200473376640 end time May-17-10 18:41:40 PDT)...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------

